# [SOLVED] alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i have a wireless connection coming through my house and im wondering how could i set my ALFA wireless network usb and my 2.4ghz 9dbi antenna for best performance?....im getting excellent signal but sometimes it takes awhile to load a page on my browser so im asking if i could change some settings in my wireless network for it to be at its best.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?*

EHLO vtech,

does the adapter support b, g or n channel modes? what is the make and model?

do you have access to your router setup pages? what make and model of router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?*

If you're getting excellent signal strength, maybe something else is the issue.


Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?*

its alfa awuso36h 802.11 b/g long-range usb adapter
it supports channel mode
i also have access to my routers setup page.

ill post up my pics soon


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?*

i also have a d-link router DIR 415


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=79898&stc=1&d=1286596494


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?*

Switch to channel 11, you are fighting a bunch of strong networks on channel 6!


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?*

thank you JW, i was starting to feel bad about making this fellow wait 

i't still takes me much longer to muddle the cyberspace than you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?*

Actually, channel 3 or 4 may work better, I see I missed a strong network on channel 11. You seem to have a bunch of really strong wireless networks all around you.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?*

thanks guys,my speedtest improved alot and im getting better connection...thanks again


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: alfa wireless network usb and antenna for best performance?*

thanks to johnwill on that one!

i've made a few notes 

if good signal + poor load times then run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector 










*if i had my way everybody would still run Cat5 cable! but times, they are a changin *


----------

